# Trouble changing channels from Guide



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Is anyone else having trouble changing live channel? My TiVo seems to love Discovery+1 (213).

If I go into TV Guide, find another programme/channel such as Criminal Minds/110, and press OK, it switches to live TV, momentarily shows the banner for 213, then momentarily shows 110, then reverts to 213 again. It's the same if I press Play. The 60 minute buffer is trashed, so I guess it has done something to the tuner I am watching. I can change channels OK if I type the number directly, just not through the TV Guide.

I had this problem earlier this evening. I've ignored it and it's been recording programmes on diverse channels quite happily; I had 2 concurrent recordings going so it must have moved both tuners off 213. However, now the recordings have stopped and I experimented again, it's back to 213. Weird. I suspect I've never asked TiVo for this channel because it is not HD.

[Later] I've now restarted TiVo via the menu, and that seems to have cleared it.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

It's now happening again.

However, I've since discovered how to toggle tuners using the Info button. I can now see that it is changing channel on one tuner but then switching to the other tuner to watch. So a bug, albeit one with a relatively easy workaround.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

I had the same thing over the weekend where it got stuck on something showing football. It fixed itself when the box crashed and rebooted, and so far hasn't re-occurred.


----------

